

Star Trek characters in pixel form - talonx
http://flowingdata.com/2011/04/08/star-trek-characters-in-pixel-form/

======
pan69
Very well done! However, I'm wondering what the Paramount lawyers are going to
say of this. I've heard they're very protective of the Star Trek brand.

